# Purchasing via iTunes



## chy (Feb 3, 2002)

Quick Question,

When purchasing a song from iTunes, do you pay GST and PST???

Thanks

R.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

No; I've wondered how they manage that.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Either you're not paying it, or it's included in the price. Either way, they've pulled off an impressive feat.


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think that because the service is based in the US they are under no obligation to charge Canadian sales taxes. Being based in northern California they would only need to charge state sales tax to people from California (anyone from out of state would be exempt).


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

skippy1416 said:


> I think that because the service is based in the US they are under no obligation to charge Canadian sales taxes. Being based in northern California they would only need to charge state sales tax to people from California (anyone from out of state would be exempt).


Technically, US vendors selling regularly to Canadian customers are supposed to collect the GST. But I believe that Canadian law is currently making an exception for online sales--though some companies, like Adobe, do indeed charge the tax.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not sure, but it may have something to do with whether there is a physical item being shipped. I don't know if this is just because Customs sees it if it is physical and not if it's digital, or if there simply is a reason not to charge tax on the digital stuff. 

On the subject of ITMS, according to Apple ( http://www.apple.com/ca/support/itunes/legal/policies.html ) 

The iTunes Music Store endeavours to offer you competitive prices on current selections. Your total price will include the price of the product plus any applicable sales taxes, including GST/HST, QST and/or provincial retail sales tax (in effect on the day of download).

So, I take that to mean that Apple has collected and remitted the proper taxes and I'm not responsible for remitting them.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

iTunes does not charge GST or PST for online sales, but retailers (Future Shop, London Drugs, etc.) do charge it on the prepaid cards. Interesting to note that Puretracks does charge GST for online sales.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Atroz said:


> The iTunes Music Store endeavours to offer you competitive prices on current selections. Your total price will include the price of the product plus any applicable sales taxes, including GST/HST, QST and/or provincial retail sales tax (in effect on the day of download).


You're kidding, so whoever is buying the prepaid cards are getting double taxed, I knew it. I did buy two $20 prepaid cards, one for myself as a novelty item and one to my friend with an iPod Shuffle I gave for her birthday, so I guess I paid $17.54 for the card, $2.46 on taxes, then another $2.80 in taxes to the retailer. That's ludicris, just like the rapper.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

When I purchased $100 in pre-paid iTunes gift cards at Christmas all I paid was $100. Not sure if it is only CompuSmart but I didn't pay any tax on the purchase.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

dona83 said:


> iTunes does not charge GST or PST for online sales, but retailers (Future Shop, London Drugs, etc.) do charge it on the prepaid cards.


I bought a prepaid card from the Apple Store, Yorkdale as a Christmas present and I'm 99.9% sure I was _not_ charged any tax. Someone wanna drop in or call the Apple Store to confirm this?


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

I just bought 2 songs yesterday and was charged GST.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yup:

Apple today has confirmed that it is now charging sales tax on TV, movie, music, and audiobook iTunes purchases in Canada.

https://9to5mac.com/2019/01/07/itunes-sales-tax-canada/amp/


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> Yup:
> 
> Apple today has confirmed that it is now charging sales tax on TV, movie, music, and audiobook iTunes purchases in Canada.
> 
> https://9to5mac.com/2019/01/07/itunes-sales-tax-canada/amp/



That's OK they've compensated by raising the price of most tunes from 99¢ to$1.29.


----------



## chrismccoy (Nov 7, 2016)

ive always been charged gst/pst, went all the way back to invoices from 2015.

i dont thnk USA residents are charged tax when they buy


----------

